# Kills With One Bite (Komodo Dragon)



## Blue Tick (Mar 27, 2009)

[video=youtube;q7CQInAXoqY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7CQInAXoqY&feature=channel[/video]


----------



## etexas (Mar 27, 2009)

Our Bichon could take it! (if you are not sure what a Bichon is and why I am laughing Wiki up Bichon.)


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Mar 27, 2009)

The reason they can kill with one bite is because their saliva contains a gazillion different types of bacteria that pretty much overwhelm the immune system of anything they bite.... hence, it takes days to work.... but it works.


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 27, 2009)

cool


----------



## Skyler (Mar 27, 2009)

BlackCalvinist said:


> The reason they can kill with one bite is because their saliva contains a gazillion different types of bacteria that pretty much overwhelm the immune system of anything they bite.... hence, it takes days to work.... but it works.



Cats do, too; it's just that their mouths are smaller and they can't transfer as much bacteria. It's usually enough to kill mice and small birds, though. Fortunately, not humans. (usually)


----------



## etexas (Mar 27, 2009)

Still waiting for someone to Google Bichon.


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 27, 2009)

I liked the fact they focused on the drool of the dragon! 

That's gotta stink though -- you bite your prey, and then you've got to wait days before enjoying the meal! It's like ordering a pizza on Saturday and then having the delivery guy come on Tuesday!

One question, though: if these things are so deadly, how did that camera guy get so close?!? He must not have been union!



etexas said:


> Still waiting for someone to Google Bichon.



Yeah, that Bichon might be an between meal snack for the dragon! He would even have to wait til it died!


----------



## Skyler (Mar 27, 2009)

@etexas: One of those ferocious mutant canines, hmm?


----------



## etexas (Mar 27, 2009)

Skyler said:


> @etexas: One of those ferocious mutant canines, hmm?


HAVE you LOOKED at a Bichon!!!!!! Fierce! Deadly Fierce!!! People tremble at the word Bichon!


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 27, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> I liked the fact they focused on the drool of the dragon!
> 
> That's gotta stink though -- you bite your prey, and then you've got to wait days before enjoying the meal! It's like ordering a pizza on Saturday and then having the delivery guy come on Tuesday!
> 
> ...



Modern cameras can magnify well past 400mm, which gets you really close without being physically close. Image stabilization technology prevents the shakes.


----------



## Theognome (Mar 27, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> I liked the fact they focused on the drool of the dragon!
> 
> That's gotta stink though -- you bite your prey, and then you've got to wait days before enjoying the meal! It's like ordering a pizza on Saturday and then having the delivery guy come on Tuesday!



You just described the local Domino's. Things are a bit slower in the Midwest...

Theognome


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 27, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > That's gotta stink though -- you bite your prey, and then you've got to wait days before enjoying the meal! It's like ordering a pizza on Saturday and then having the delivery guy come on Tuesday!
> ...



Say, doesn't Domino's pride itself in their delivery? Don't they have some rule that says if they don't get the pizza to you in 30 days that it's free? 



greenbaggins said:


> Modern cameras can magnify well past 400mm, which gets you really close without being physically close. Image stabilization technology prevents the shakes.



Thanks! This explains how the Benny Hinn cameramen are able to get so close without being "slain in the Spirit"!


----------



## Zenas (Mar 27, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> That's gotta stink though -- you bite your prey, and then you've got to wait days before enjoying the meal! It's like ordering a pizza on Saturday and then having the delivery guy come on Tuesday!



But in either instance, the meal should be free.


----------



## Blue Tick (Mar 27, 2009)

[video=youtube;yrx-ohT9r1s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrx-ohT9r1s[/video]


----------

